# breeding



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the reason for breeding over buying an existing foal?


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds to me that this post may ruffle some feathers unless the OP has a qualifying reason... Maybe that's the point though, some people like to ruffle feathers! I hope you have a good answer OP, or you might have a few people biting your ankles!


----------



## bigbayboy (Jun 25, 2012)

sigh....


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! How old are you? 

Just so you know, you are very likely about to be told all the reasons why you should not do this. You have kicked a hornets nest. Don't feel bad. Don't run away. Don't leave the forum. Read and learn. That is what his place is for. Learning. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with ^^^ Lady Dreamer...


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to breed my mare instead bc I want to be there from day one and train it me self if I bye one I done get the joy of seeing a new one join the world and to answer the person that asked how old I am I am 17. If she dose not take I will bye a foal.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Has your mare got good conformation? Has she done any showing or have good training? Is she registered? Is there anything about her that will add value to the foal in case you one day have to sell it for reasons you cannot at this moment foresee?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfortunately OP, everyone is right.... You're going to get a lot of people angry that you want to breed instead of buy one. Just PLEASE make sure the mare has good conformation and the stud, too. (I just asked about my own mare's confo - she is certainly not breeding stock.) 

You'll get a ton of people most likely who don't believe in breeding unless the horse has proven itself in the ring / won X amount of shows or whatnot. Myself, I think that if you're not going to breed the horse for showing, that doesn't particularly matter. 

Now, I'm going to get some hate for this I think, but I am also of the thought that winning in the show ring isn't genetic - Good conformation, the right build for the particular show skill, which is key in showing, is. (Also, good training.) Your horse could have won 100 medals, and so could daddy - but that won't mean the foal will at all. If they pass on their good conformation and you're a good trainer, now, that's what makes the difference. I don't believe a horse has to prove itself in the ring to be breeding worthy - as long as both animals have the proper build and the foal will have proper training, it can be wonderful in the show ring whether or not the parents have won 40 medals.

Now, I don't think that applies if your horse is registered with good bloodlines (As obviously you would want to keep those) and showing is a big part of what makes bloodlines 'good.' Or, if you're planning on selling anytime - show history adds value. As MysterySparrow said, you may have to sell in the future or unforseen circumstances. But if your just breeding a horse for your own pleasure, not as much. Even if you do plan on showing - I think that as long as the horse has the build and gets the training they will have as much potential as your neighbors horse with the same build and training, but with show history in the bloodlines. (Sorry, I'm not explaining this very well.)

To put it short: Make sure both horses are well put together before making the decision. Please think about adopting if the horse has any conformation flaws. My own mare, while I would love a baby of hers, has bad legs, and therefore I will not breed her. Instead I plan on adopting one. While I won't 'be there from day 1,' I will be saving a horse that might not have otherwise had a chance.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Umm.. are you looking to BUY a foal or bye a foal? If bye, then why bother? You can just visit a friends foal and say bye.

*wanders off innocently whistling*


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

OP do you realise what it really takes to bring a foal into the world? What breed is your mare? Has she been looked at by a vet and deemed breeding sound? Has she been tested for any possible diseases that could be passed on? Are you capable of affording the vet bill should something go wrong? Do you have a vet or a few vets lined up? Etc... there is eay more then just putting a mare and a stud together so much can go wrong. 
Please please think this through do not just breed because you want to see it happen. If thats the case volunteer at a rescue or breeders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This whole thing sounds like a future Fugly feature.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

my mare has already had a foal before i got her and the stud has been inspected by american haflinger assocation and has mad beautiful babys i had done me resurch in this.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Would you mind posting a picture of your mare? I am curious to see her.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well my friends apolingintoresian mare has had mad beautiful babies with her sisters saddlinger stallion. Doesn't mean she should breed her again. Just sayin... but I mean as long as you researched... err resurched that's all that matters.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> my mare has already had a foal before i got her and the stud has been inspected by american haflinger assocation and has mad beautiful babys i had done me resurch in this.


Breed if you have the knowledge, time, resources, and money. 
We study sexual education in school at 17 but that doesn't mean we are capable of caring for a child.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So is your mare a haflinger as well? If not why not choose a stud that is her breed. 

Honestly you do not sound educated enough( especially being 17, i am 17 as well) to be able to properly handle and afford a pregnant mare and foal. It is not all flowers and rainbows. Of you have never handled/ trained a foal or dealt witg a protective mare you could be seriously injured and havw one seriously unrulely baby. 
Also please spell check your posts it can be quite difficult for people especially if their first language isn't even english.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Breed if you have the knowledge, time, resources, and money.
> We study sexual education in school at 17 but that doesn't mean we are capable if caring for a child.


I don't know... the latest fad seems to be having babies at 15 and 16. So 17 is kind of late. You are so behind the times!

Seriously... I recently heard from my friend about this 15 year old girl who had to find someone to lease her horse because she was having a baby. If I was pregnant at 15 I wouldn't have a horse to lease... heck id be lucky if I saw the light of day again before I was 20.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha NB i agree! My parents would kill me but i have one friend who got prego at 17 ish had her baby last montg and another who just turned 18 and is due in december. Its insane I'm nowhere near ready for a baby. I'll gladlt baby sit though haha you can give them back afterwards 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I don't know... the latest fad seems to be having babies at 15 and 16. So 17 is kind of late. You are so behind the times!
> 
> Seriously... I recently heard from my friend about this 15 year old girl who had to find someone to lease her horse because she was having a baby. If I was pregnant at 15 I wouldn't have a horse to lease... heck id be lucky if I saw the light of day again before I was 20.


I've never been one for fads. LOL. 
I love my nephews but I couldn't imagine having a kid now, let alone that young. 
Having a uterus doesn't mean reproduction, human or horse!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh dear this ought to get interesting. With the outstanding grammar and spelling I highly doubt this poster is 17...... errr well I hope not :shock:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> Oh dear this ought to get interesting. With the outstanding grammar and spelling I highly doubt this poster is 17...... errr well I hope not :shock:


I'm suspecting a troll :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

poppy1356 said:


> Oh dear this ought to get interesting. With the outstanding grammar and spelling I highly doubt this poster is 17...... errr well I hope not :shock:


I honestly do not think English is the first language. The location is Berlin.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I honestly do not think English is the first language. The location is Berlin.


But she said American haflinger assoc. So to me that says possible fake location. I mean if they are dreaming this all up anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> I honestly do not think English is the first language. The location is Berlin.


Berlin, MA. My brother, SIL and niece n' nephews live in Berlin MA. For real.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I honestly do not think English is the first language. The location is Berlin.


It does say Berlin... Berlin, MA. As in, Berlin, Massachusetts. However, I came here to say the same thing - Calm down guys. English may not be the OPs first language, whether or not she lives in MA. And, if it IS the first language... THEN I might get the urge to agree with some of you


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shoebox said:


> It does say Berlin... Berlin, MA. As in, Berlin, Massachusetts. However, I came here to say the same thing - Calm down guys. English may not be the OPs first language, whether or not she lives in MA. And, if it IS the first language... THEN I might get the urge to agree with some of you


Oh! LOL Okay, I admit I didn't do too good with American geography is high school! 
I still think English isn't the first language. In my defense.:lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
Breeding is an epic headache. I figured I could weigh in. I have bred and foaled out a few horses in my time. I have also had a few horses (aka a pasture full of them) that can't find a home. I think its important to consider a few things before breeding. The mare and stallion and then there are facilities, vet bills and yourself. At 17 how do you plan to support the foal? Are you going to go to college? If not, how much do you make at your job? When you factor in feed, grain, board, vet bills and then your rent and groceries. Which means you need to be, most cases, making more then 8 dollars or minimum wage. 

The mare and stallion, I think you should breed them only if you think and others think its a good idea. A lot of people think they should breed their horse but not many people agree with that. Its hard to re-home a horse, even well bred horses. I say this as the owner of the offspring of hall of fame sired horses. I know you don't plan to rehome this foal but really thats dicy. You are seventeen and horses can live 25 years or more. Which means you would be in your forties by the time this horse passed away. 

I can respect the desire to be there from the ground floor. But what is your horse training experience? You are there on the ground floor any vices this foal has are your fault and your fault alone. Can you prevent those vices? What do you plan do to with the foal? In addition, if you want an untouched horse to monkey with there are mustangs that are yearlings, they are cheaper then a stud fee and if you are a decent trainer or working with one can make nice horses. They also don't have handler baggage. They are also probably just as well bred as your mare is. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

English is my first language I just can't spell good and there r a lot of people that can't spell at age 17 like me and I have jobs out side of school so don't think that I don't have money for it and I have friends and family that have breed horses before so I can have them help me train it when I need it and I will put pic of my horse and of the stud in the morning and I have plants of info on taking Care of horse and foal. Thanks for every ones Concerns but i know what I'm am getting my self in to with breeding glory


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh dear god, it just keeps getting better. Sorry hun but a minimum wage job won't pay for the NEEDED expenses. I make substantially more than min wage and had to borrow from my bf at times for unexpected vet calls. 

And no there shouldn't be people who can't spell at 17. Ps you didn't help your case with those defending you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

It worries me that this is our next generation *sigh*

Seriously if your first language is English and you are 17 and not able to know the difference between bye and buy. You should be spending your money on a tutor, not breeding your horse.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been saving up for this so I have the money for it I did all the Calculation for it bc I talked to the vet and the person the owns the stud so people can stop thinking I can't pay for it I have what it takes


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I know the differents between buy and bye so you can stop Questioning my age and how smart I am


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you have the money to pay the vet if your mare has complications? Do you have money for emergency surgery? Do you have money for complications with the foal? Do you have money for these bills if you lose your job?

And I pray that you plan on getting more education because flipping burgers isn't going to pay bills for two horses. I make a lot more then minimum wage, I coach and ride other peoples horses for money outside of my full time career and have a husband who makes very good money. And we still have struggles with the emergency bills that come along. And most vets these days do not offer payment plans for emergency bills.

Never mind have you considered what future this foal would have should you not be able to keep it? Is it going to have a chance at going to a good home? Have you been watching the auctions lately? Some really nice horses with amazing blood lines, conformation, talent and temperament are selling for $15 at auctions. 

Save your money, get a tutor, learn how to spell. Learn how to contribute something more to society. Then talk about breeding.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> English is my first language I just can't spell good and there r a lot of people that can't spell at age 17 like me and I have jobs out side of school so don't think that I don't have money for it and I have friends and family that have breed horses before so I can have them help me train it when I need it and I will put pic of my horse and of the stud in the morning and I have plants of info on taking Care of horse and foal. Thanks for every ones Concerns but i know what I'm am getting my self in to with breeding glory



Okay, if this is the case I am going to have to say something. It dosan't matter how many 17 year olds 'can't spell good,' it doesn't make it remotely okay. You have been through nearly 12 years of schooling, where spelling and grammar are beaten into you from day one. It is important. If I was an employer and read this there isn't any way in hell I would hire you. Take the extra few minutes to spell check and put in the proper punctuation - it goes a LONG way in influencing people's impressions of you.

Back to the topic at hand: Can you go a little bit more into your job? What do you do, how well does it pay? How much have you saved up? What have you calculated out, and do you have money set aside for unexpected emergencies?

I notice you said you would post pictures. That would be wonderful! If you can, try to get good conformation shots from the side. Do you have full support from family? 

One last thing: Where is your horse? Is it at your house, or is it boarded? If she's boarded, who pays the boarding fee? Sorry we're all getting on you. Breeding is a HUGE HUGE HUGE responsibility and to be honest it doesn't seem like you're ready to take it on. (I'm sorry if that sounds snarky, but it's true. Another part of that 'first impressions' thing).


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> I know the differents between buy and bye so you can stop Questioning my age and how smart I am


So this 



> i am going to breed my horse glory in *murch *hope it gose well any thought of name for the foal if she has one
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/breeding-141763/#ixzz2Ady845Ri





> I want to breed my mare instead *bc *I want to be there from day one and train it *me self* if I *bye* one I done get the joy of seeing a new one join the world and to answer the person that asked how old I am I am 17. If she dose not take I will *bye* a foal.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/breeding-141763/#ixzz2AdyMGML3





> my mare has already had a foal before I got her and the stud has been inspected by american haflinger *assocation* and has mad beautiful *babys* I had done *me* *resurch* in this.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/breeding-141763/page2/#ixzz2Adyexsoq



Just to point out a few. Can you tell me what is wrong with these words I put in bold. Especially the ones I put in bold and underlined. Seeing as you claim to know the difference between buy and bye.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to be quite honest here....

I don't think you know what your getting yourself into...I'm not trying to be relying you how you spell, but by the way you do spell you seem like a little young. 

First and foremost, if your going to breed your mare then you should have at least a good $5,000 in your back pocket. If you don't, then don't do it. You have no idea if something is going to go bad during the pregnancy or when the mare is in labor. If I were you, I would look at this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/proof-isnt-cheap-breed-101-a-120724/

Does your mare have good conformation? Does your mare have good bloodlines? What about show career? 

Just because you want to raise it from a foal, is not a good reason to breed your mare.

What about the stallion? Is it a worthy stallion? Does he have any show history, etc.? What about his conformation?

As for the baby, what are you going to do with it? Sell it once your done breaking it out? Are you going to show it, and I don't mean 4-h, I mean breed shows. 

There are many questions you need to ask yourself.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes all my friends and family are with me on this and u do not need to know how much I have save up and how much I make I have the money is all that you should care about and I thought of what could happen and put it in the cost and for people that don't like my spelling I am sorry but spelling has never been a strong point for me and my parent and when you are young you learn from them and I still saving and have plant of time to get more


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Spelling aside.

How much you have saved is actually very important when it comes to breeding a horse. Is it fair to your horse that you breed her, then she runs into complications that you have not considered in your savings, so you can not get her the vet care she needs?

There is more to breeding then the stud fee. And if you come onto a forum going "what should I name my foal?" sounding like a 6 year old child. Well. You are bound to get ripped to shreds and you obviously still have a lot to learn.

On that note I walk away. This is just stupid.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I still find it interesting that you say your 17 but you have poor spelling and punctuation...In my high school, if you have poor punctuation and spelling they just through your paper away and give you a zero on the assignment/test/quiz.

Again about your mare, is she worth it. What do you plan on doing with the foal? Does the stallion show and has he had a good show career? What about the mare? 

Can you post pictures of the stallion?

Also how old is your mare? Have you had a least a vet check her out to make sure she can carry a baby without too many problems.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

She is 11 and the vet see nothing wrong with me breeding her and I know savings is important to me but not you all you need to know is I have the money and knows what it cost


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

What is going to happen to the foal. Well, it will be majikal. They will have a great bond from the start, she will do all the training herself, and they will be inseparable. She's going to show you guys fo sho. 

My suggestion would be to stick where you have support. You will get none here. Since you aren't twelve, I won't sugar coat anything. There is no use defending yourself. People with years of experience breeding and training know the realities of breeding and training and you won't get any support from us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> She is 11 and the vet see nothing wrong with me breeding her and I know savings is important to me but not you all you need to know is I have the money and knows what it cost


Its not that she is 11 and has no issues NOW. We are talking about emergency issues that come up. 

For heaves sake, can you predict if she is going to slip on the ice while she is really pregnant? Can you predict if she is going to abort the foal? Can you predict if she is going to colic and need emergency colic surgery?

These are all things that NO ONE can know. And these are things that you should be prepared for. 

Also are you prepared that she might be pregnant with twins and need to have one pinched off? That is not cheap. And it is very rare for a mare to carry twins to term and deliver them both safely. Which is why you pinch one off.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay well is seems like its not worth my time trying to talk some sense into your decision.

I wish you, your mare, and your foal luck in your breeding. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Okay well is seems like its not worth my time trying to talk some sense into your decision.
> 
> I wish you, your mare, and your foal luck in your breeding. I hope everything turns out well.


But its so much fun trying to talk sense into a snot nosed 12 year old who knows more then anyone else ever will!

She is breeding her "zomg 4evar hoarse! She will wuv her 4eva an eva an eva!"


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

What can I say to help this besides saying I will buy a foal because that is not going to happen until I see if she is going to take and I am not 12 I am the age I say I am which is 17 almost 18


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Simple. Stop replying and don't mention it again for the reason of it not being a good idea to the vast majority of people here. This is a great place. Just don't talk about breeding when you have no idea what you are talking about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> What can I say to help this besides saying I will buy a foal because that is not going to happen until I see if she is going to take and *I am not 12 I am the age I say I am which is 17 almost 18*


Then act like it. Simple. Its really a shame that I teach lessons to 9 year old kids who are more mature and more well spoken then you are at almost 18.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> What can I say to help this besides saying I will buy a foal because that is not going to happen until I see if she is going to take and I am not 12 I am the age I say I am which is 17 almost 18


Not much, unless you can come up with some responses to placate everyone. You haven't given a reason for breeding instead of buying other than you want to be there from day 1. That's not a very good reason, considering all of the other horses and foals in the world who will be sent to slaughter or something unless they are adopted. You are 17, and most 17 year olds (Despite what you are saying) are not financially stable. You are still in school, and quite honestly don't seem mature enough to handle breeding a mare. We don't know the conformation of your mare. Or the stud. And there are TONS of people on here who know the nit and grit of breeding. Like it or not, none of us think you're doing the right thing.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You know it would make you look better if you said you were 12.....And people wonder where America went wrong..............


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

problems you can encounter when breeding:
- prolapse uterus* (often results in mare bleeding to death due to ruptured uterine artery)
- mare colic*
- retained fetal membranes
- dystocia resulting in fetotomy (where they cut the dead foal out piece by piece)
- foal colic*
- red bag delivery
- spontanous abortion 
- hip lock
- breech
- twins
- retroperitoneal tearing (where the vagina and the rectum tear during delivery)
- premature delivery*
- mare becomes aggressive around foal
- there are more that I can't think of right now. 

complications from the above mentioned conditions: * indicates nursing care at specialty hospital. 
- laminitis
- mare death = orphaned foal*
- foal death
- dummy foal *
- premature foal *
- seizures in the foal*
- cleft palate*
- ligament fusion - where foal is alive but physically can't stand because its tends are to tight. 
- sepsis


I am not saying these because I don't think you can handle them. I can't judge what you can or cannot handle. I will say that I have seen these issues handled by experienced horse people and its been really hard and very expensive. They are not things that people think of before they have a foal. I just see a few people who breed a mare. Expect an easy delivery and are soo devastated when they can't fix or can't afford the mare or foal. Most cases you have an easy delivery but when it goes wrong it goes really wrong. 

I am also saying there are few things harder to hear then a mare who has just had her foal euthanized. They scream for hours and often need to be tranquilized to prevent themselves from injury. Most of these are easily going to cost 5000 in treatment, heck you are going to pay that to even get through the door of a specialty hospital that will treat these. Also remember, that a mare must deliver within 45 minutes from the start of stage 2 labor. So, if your vet is more then 45 minutes away you are waiting for them to deliver a dead foal. Which will often mean you have a risk of infection and your mare can go septic and die a long and suffering death, while you dump in 1000's in medication. 

I don't spell well either but they have spell check for a reason. Its not the poor spelling but the lack of tense that is throwing people. We don't have anything to go on about you other than your spelling. I am sorry people have judged you harshly.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

That is good for you I do and that is all that matters and I will stop posting after this one and you guys have nothing to go off of for saying if I am or if I am not able to handle it


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, since I think breeding is absolutely terrifying and I will never breed my own horse ever, ever, ever, because I'm too scared
I'll answer your question

If it's a filly, call her Goldie Locks
and it's a colt call him Fool's Gold


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

ilovehorsesand ponys said:


> That is good for you I do and that is all that matters and I will stop posting after this one and you guys have nothing to go off of for saying if I am or if I am not able to handle it


We have what you are giving us to go off of, which isn't much. Poor spelling/grammar, complete bull headedness, refusal to offer reasons to why you are breeding instead of adopting. You are trying to defend yourself without offering explanations for anything or reasoning. You won't tell us anything about your mare. All we have to go on is "I have a mare, I am going to breed her, and you can't tell me otherwise because I have enough money and I know what I'm doing." That's dandy, but can you tell us just how you've prepared for this? What your emergency plans are? If you would just answer some of our questions instead of getting defensive about everything this would go much more smoothly. You're just giving us a terrible first impression, which is what we are going off of.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Shoebox said:


> We have what you are giving us to go off of, which isn't much. Poor spelling/grammar, complete bull headedness, refusal to offer reasons to why you are breeding instead of adopting.


Well, she did tell us why. Although I don't find that the best reason either..

So..
You have money. How much do you think this whole thing will cost? Make sure you have extra in case something goes wrong.

My girl's mommy died giving birth to her..


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Well, she did tell us why. Although I don't find that the best reason either..
> 
> So..
> You have money. How much do you think this whole thing will cost? Make sure you have extra in case something goes wrong.
> ...


I guess I don't consider "I want to be with her from day 1" a really valid reason at this point. Maybe in a different situation, but I think OP needs to have some other reason - a very good reason, especially the way this thread is going. Why not adopt an orphaned foal? It wouldn't be day 1, but close enough, and a poor foal would have a good home without the complications of breeding.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When you have a one month premature foal die on your kitchen floor because it is snowing outside and you just lost your healthy mare to botulism we will see how much you can handle. Or when your foal is happy and playing one morning then the next you have to carry him down to the barn to await the vet, only to see him shudder and collapse and die the second the vet steps in the door. Or when your stout broodmare falls and breaks her neck one month before she is due. Would you put her down or try to have her live another month so the foal can have a chance. Or when your special mare has that special foal who knows you the second he hears you because you spent hours every day talking to your mares belly, when he contracts joint ill and can't stand on his own and neighs in pain when you touch his stifle and is given a 30%chance of surviving the night. And IF he survives, he will have to have a procedure that could cripple him for life. Or when your mare aborts a foal but can't pass it. The destruction that can cause. Or when her uterus ruptures. Or when the foal is not turned right. 

Breeding is heartbreaking. It REALLY has to be worth it. 

Even if your foal or mare dies, you still have to pay the vet too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

OP nobody was trying to attack you but you are coming off really naive and rude. We simply care and seeing hundreds and hundreds of horses run through different auctions daily mant very well bred going for 20 bucks or even being thrown to the meat man because their owners can no longer afford them makes many hesitant to agree witg a breeding such as yours. In fact posiedon just bought a haflinger filly i believe for 15 dollars out of about 22 at one auction. Please think this through you can not predict the future and it isn't you who will suffer it is your mare and her foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I Figure that it would cost 5300 area and I worked with a friend's foal and liked it and then I wanted to have one of my own and I know I want to be there from day one but I also know that might not happen.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Op honestly why are you so against adopting a foal in need? You can get one unhandled and in the long run you still havr your mare, you got your foal and you don't havr to go through the heartbreak of actual breeding. 

Go through the breeding threads, on of the well educated breeders on here had 2 marea abort early, another had a foal die due to a disease passed from his lines, another had to sell her colt because he became dangerous because she didn't know whay she was doing etc. Is it truly worth it? 

Think about your mare do you love her? Is it worth putting her life in danger? Is the stress and heartache of watching your mare/ foal die in front lf your eyes truly worth it?.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I know adopted horses that were adopted as babies and they're just as attached to their owners as ones who were born to them!

It would be so terrible if you lost your mare or the foal! ):


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Oh baby lust! A healthy foal is wonderful. Visit your friends foal in a year, when it turns into a demon spawn (I am only sort of joking). Everyone hangs out with a foal and thinks "its cute, if it was my foal it would do this, and that". Its very appealing. Thats why you have to sort of sit back, take stock and say "is this the right time". Make a pro and con list and a budget for anticipated expenses. Lock your heart in a box and think about if its the right time. 

In my opinion it might not be the right time to breed. You are young and the economy (the horse economy in particular) is really, really bad). You are planning to breed her this february right? With an 11 month pregnancy, assuming you have the right light for her to go into estrus and ovulate, you would be looking at a January baby 2014. Which means winter foal, which means gah weather. Which means a heated barn or a very cold winter foal watch. Which means storms and can the vet get there in an emergency? 

There is nothing wrong with breeding, as long as you have a solid plan. Which in the current bad horse market, with a back log of horses and a premium for hay its harder to rationalize it. Which means you need to think past foal names and focus on making your mare something worth breeding to. What breed of horse is your mare? What do you plan on doing with the foal? I ask these because a lot of that will dictate the market. 5300 is that covering stud fees as well? What about board? Who will foal out? What if its a stud colt? What about weaning? 

I am not wanting to rain on your parade but when you breed you bring a life into the world. In my opinion, if you make the decision to bring a life into the world you need to make sure its cared for. The mare did not ask to be bred and the foal did not ask to live you made those choices. You need to make sure they are the right ones. You brought it into the world and you need to be there to take it out of the world if it comes to that. In the end its your decision, we don't mean to judge we just see a lot of horses (many of them from situations not dissimilar to the on you are in) end up making that one way trip to mexico or canada. Or the trainers end up with half wild 4 year olds that were once adorable foals that then became dangerous. What I am saying is pardon our rudeness, it comes from a good place. We are a bit burned out on the number of horses in the world that don't have homes and are turned out to starve.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

The thing that many people forget in their preparations for the cost is... What do you suspect the foal will cost in feed, vet and care for the next 38 years or so? Do you have plans for the foals future or is it just fun until it gets too costly? Then what? This isn't a Teddy Bear that you can just send to the Salvation Army or something. Once you bring a life into this world, YOU are responsible for what happens to it. If you sell it and things go wrong and the new owners decide to starve it or abuse it or sell it for meat... YOU are responsible. 

That is a lot of responsibility to take on for anyone, much less someone so young. I would suggest you give a bit more thought into purchasing a weanling of the breed of your choice (IF you can afford to do so and care for... forever) This way you can also have the pride of saving a life instead of creating another that needs care when so many others don't have any. Just a thought.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lexiie said:


> I know adopted horses that were adopted as babies and they're just as attached to their owners as ones who were born to them!
> 
> It would be so terrible if you lost your mare or the foal! ):



The thing is, for me, babies do not care or love their person. They care about momma and milk, and that's it. 
The rest is us just being sappy.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> The thing is, for me, babies do not care or love their person. They care about momma and milk, and that's it.
> The rest is us just being sappy.


I agree with you. I guess what I was trying to say is that I see no difference between the way a foal born to someone and a foal adopted behaves toeard their owner.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> It worries me that this is our next generation *sigh*
> 
> Seriously if your first language is English and you are 17 and not able to know the difference between bye and buy. You should be spending your money on a tutor, not breeding your horse.





NBEventer said:


> Save your money, get a tutor, learn how to spell. Learn how to contribute something more to society. Then talk about breeding.


well let me repeat in detail of what i said before: I HAVE TROUBLE SPELLING AND READING! it is not something i can just stop or fix to stop your hate. spell check does help but sometimes i forget. you cant change the world my friend. and spelling has nothing to do with breeding horses or training them or anything to do with raising a foal! :-x



NBEventer said:


> And if you come onto a forum going "what should I name my foal?" sounding like a 6 year old child. Well. You are bound to get ripped to shreds and you obviously still have a lot to learn.
> On that note I walk away. This is just stupid.


just because i ask 'what should i name horse?' does not mean i am acting like a 6 year old! i will be with the horse for a long time and i want to choose a name that i will like. 



TheAQHAGirl said:


> I still find it interesting that you say your 17 but you have poor spelling and punctuation...In my high school, if you have poor punctuation and spelling they just through your paper away and give you a zero on the assignment/test/quiz.


again, i cant help the fact that i can't spell. 


in general, why dont you people tell me more about foals (an addition to what i know) rather than telling me that i cant spell, know nothing and i am acting like a child. be mature.


i might be a new person on this forum but that doesnt mean i am new to horses. i have had horses all my life. i have seen and delt with the kindest horses and the horses that are set out to kill you. i have done showing with horses and miniature horses. i want to breed Glory because, as i have said, i want to see my mare have a foal, see it grow up, and train it to be the best horse this world has ever seen! when i got glory, i was told that she could do everything, but it turns out she couldnt do anything. i was the one to break her. she is now the ultimate trail horse and friend. the stallion i will be breeding her with has the same kind temperament- a big Love. i have met the stallion and the foal will definitely be a cuttle bug! at the barn i work at there is a foal that i have watched grow up. the owner would be happy to answer any questions, and why not take the opportunity to ask questions on here?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ok folks, time for Kayty to put on her moderator hat here. *

*I have closed this thread as it is going in circles. All that needs to be said has been said.* 

OP, though it seems as though people are attacking you here, please remember that it is for your own and your mares/potential foals well being.
Breeding horses is a terribly risky business, even professionals with decades of experience and all of the right facilties run into problems. 
I'll never forget witnessing the birth of the most stunning little hanoverian foal. It became stuck and the poor mare was in agony. The foal passed away, and the vet was forced to cut it into sections, to remove it from the mare. Mare had foaled successfully with no complications twice prior. It was just bad luck. The mare never fully recovered and was put to sleep a few months later. 

Please be careful when thinking of breeding your mare.


----------

